# Break Tapper Error



## Megmer09 (Feb 19, 2018)

Trying to find out if anyone else is having the same error, in my Break Tapper game, in the top right corner, it says I've collected 300 caps, but when I go to the trade in store, it says that I only have 155 caps. The numbers will both go up as I get more caps, but I haven't spent any caps yet. Why would these two be different? Anyone else having the same issue? Thanks!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, this person had the same problem: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?444486-Cap-Question


----------



## Sundance99 (Feb 19, 2018)

I am having the same issue.  In addition, when I win, often the caps won are not added to my total.  I reported the issue and have stopped playing.


----------



## Xme (Feb 19, 2018)

Megmer09 said:


> Trying to find out if anyone else is having the same error, in my Break Tapper game, in the top right corner, it says I've collected 300 caps, but when I go to the trade in store, it says that I only have 155 caps. The numbers will both go up as I get more caps, but I haven't spent any caps yet. Why would these two be different? Anyone else having the same issue? Thanks!
> View attachment 214463
> View attachment 214464



Hey! So I figured out when you actually go to talk to the dude to exchange it has the full amount of coins. When you click cap info and exchange rate it only shows the coins you won for the time you just played, not your total number of coins. You close brake tapper, and then talk to the guy standing by it.. and it will show all your coins.


----------

